# Precipitação forte e máximos históricos a 18 Fevereiro 2008



## AnDré (19 Fev 2008 às 16:36)

*Preciptação forte em Portugal*


A região de Lisboa encontra-se sob a influência de uma depressão, que na passada sexta-feira estava situada a Oeste da Madeira e a afectar toda a região insular de Portugal, com movimento para Nordeste. Às 00:00h de dia 18 de Fevereiro esta depressão encontrava-se situada a Oeste da Península Ibérica.

Linhas de forte instabilidade a ela associadas provocaram valores muito elevados de precipitação, inicialmente nos distritos de Lisboa e Setúbal e ao final da manhã de dia 18 nas regiões Sul do sistema montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela.

Os valores da quantidade de precipitação registados no dia 18 de Fevereiro de 2008 (das 09 UTC do dia 17 às 09 UTC do dia 18) nas estações meteorológicas de Lisboa/Geofísico e Lisboa/Gago Coutinho, ultrapassaram os anteriores máximos registados, o que atesta do carácter excepcional do fenómeno.

Em Lisboa/Geofísico, considerando a série de totais diários, com 145 anos (desde 1864) o valor agora registado, 118 mm, constitui um novo extremo absoluto desta estação (os anteriores máximos 110.7 mm e 101.2 foram observados em Dezembro de 1876 e Janeiro 2004, respectivamente), sendo este valor superior ao valor médio mensal do mês de Fevereiro do período de referência de 1961/1990. Foram registados 36 mm de quantidade de precipitação em 60 minutos no período compreendido entre as 04:00h e as 05:00h de dia 18 de Fevereiro.

Em Lisboa/Gago Coutinho foram registados, no período das 04:00h e as 05:00h de dia 18 de Fevereiro, 30 mm. Na estação de Setúbal foram igualmente registados 40 mm em 60 minutos, no período compreendido entre as 11:00h e as 12:00h de dia 18 de Fevereiro.


----------



## Vince (19 Fev 2008 às 17:40)

André, movi a mensagem dos comunicados para aqui pois é assunto importante para ter tópico dedicado e não estar noutro tópico genérico.

Aproveitemos este tópico para colocar os dados de ontem. Já começei a compilar alguns das estações online, mais logo coloco aqui.


----------



## AnDré (20 Fev 2008 às 11:31)

Ah, na boa Vince!

Relativamente à quantidade de precipitação nos ultimos dias, obtive:
- Dia 17: 31,1mm
- Dia 18: 128,2mm
- Dia 19: 4,6mm

Este mês já vou com 179,9mm.


----------



## Vince (20 Fev 2008 às 12:43)

Até ontem compilei estes dados, agradece-se ajuda a melhorar (ou corrigir) com dados oficiais e os outros dados parciais de várias estações. Faltam muitos dados oficiais, alguns importantes vem do Synop via OGIMET o que não é 100% fiável. Não sei por exemplo quanto é que afinal o IM registou em Setubal, etc,etc.

*(Em actualização, com possíveis ou mesmo prováveis erros)*






Agradeco também um comentário do Miguel (e outros) sobre o grau de confiança que tem nos dados dele visto que deve ser o recordista mas tem o pluviometro numa varanda embora estendido o melhor possível para fora. O  André por exemplo já sabemos que está num excelente local, em cima da chaminé.


----------



## HotSpot (20 Fev 2008 às 13:03)

Boas Vince.

Valor Correcto do dia 18: *65,4 mm*

Max. 24 Horas: *70,8 mm  D17 19:20 a D18 19:20*

Max. Hora:  *18,8 mm D19 14:00 às 15:00*


----------



## Gilmet (20 Fev 2008 às 13:26)

Boas...

No dia 18, registei aqui 105mm de precipitação (quase toda ocorrida de manha)

Um dia memorável...

P.S - Possuo uma estação La Crosse WS1600


----------



## AnDré (20 Fev 2008 às 13:38)

Vince disse:


> O  André por exemplo já sabemos que está num excelente local, em cima da chaminé.







Sim, está ali!
E desde já aproveito para agradecer ao Minho (a ideia do funil surgiu ao visitar a página dele) e ao Daniel Vilão que me indicou a loja perfeita para a compra de funis.


----------



## vitamos (20 Fev 2008 às 13:48)

AnDré disse:


> Sim, está ali!
> E desde já aproveito para agradecer ao Minho (a ideia do funil surgiu ao visitar a página dele) e ao Daniel Vilão que me indicou a loja perfeita para a compra de funis.



Apesar da variabilidade que certamente haverá devido á localização dos "penicos" (mais uma expressão científica que nasceu no meteoPT) é muito interessante ver a  coerência dos valores de precipitação!

Quanto ao teu pluviómetro André: Só consigo imaginar um senhor de nariz vermelho, profissional da venda de vinho em garrafa sem rótulo para consumo desenfreado (vulgo taberneiro) a olhar para o teu funil, a esfregar os olhos e a exclamar:

"hic... cum catano, mas que diabo????..."


----------



## miguel (20 Fev 2008 às 19:30)

Olá a todos! bem eu tenho a minha estação só a um mês estas chuvas de Fevereiro são as primeiras chuvas registadas por mim!mas todos os dias considerados normais em chuvas tem correspondido bastante à realidade no meu pluviómetro!! 

Dia 3: *6,4mm* 
dia 17: *21mm*
Dia 18: *169,9mm* das 00h ás 18 horas do mesmo dia!
Dia 19: *3,2mm*

Total do mês até agora de 200,5mm 

Só uma nota segundo o IM entre as 11h e as 12h caíram 40mm eu nessa mesma hora registei 38mm...

Aqui fica uma imagem do pluviometro,nesta altura tava assim mas eu empurrei mesmo para a ponta do ferro preto para assim estar mais para fora...penso que se pecar é por falta de precipitação e não por excesso!!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Fev 2008 às 20:33)

Vince disse:


> Até ontem compilei estes dados, agradece-se ajuda a melhorar (ou corrigir) com dados oficiais e os outros dados parciais de várias estações. Faltam muitos dados oficiais, alguns importantes vem do Synop via OGIMET o que não é 100% fiável. Não sei por exemplo quanto é que afinal o IM registou em Setubal, etc,etc.
> 
> 
> Agradeco também um comentário do Miguel (e outros) sobre o grau de confiança que tem nos dados dele visto que deve ser o recordista mas tem o pluviometro numa varanda embora estendido o melhor possível para fora. O  André por exemplo já sabemos que está num excelente local, em cima da chaminé.



Olá a todos! Fica a informação que no dia 18 a estação Sintra-Qt Cavaleira atingiu nas 24 horas *104.7mm*...


----------



## fsl (21 Fev 2008 às 00:51)

Após apuramento feito com algum rigor, os valores de precipitaçao registados na Estaçao OEIRAS , situada no bairro de Nova Oeiras, foram os seguintes:
Maximo horario : dia 18 entre as 02:30 e 03:30, foi 32,6mm
Maximo 24h : desde as 11:15 do dia 17 até às 11:15 do dia 18, foi 100,3mm.

Embora o periodo de meia-hora, nao seja usual para unidade de medida, neste caso particular, convem salientar que o valor registado entre as 02:35 e as 03:05 foi de 24,4mm, rpt 24,4mm.


Em preparaçao os valores maximos para periodos de 6h e 3h. 
Como os registos estao feitos na base dos valores acumulados em cada periodo de 5min, e o tratamento é manual, leva algum tempo para identificar e somar as respectivas parcelas. O tratamento em Excel seria o mais apropriado.


----------



## RMira (21 Fev 2008 às 11:01)

E a seca foi-se...em apenas 1 dia!


----------



## fsl (21 Fev 2008 às 19:36)

fsl disse:


> Após apuramento feito com algum rigor, os valores de precipitaçao registados na Estaçao OEIRAS , situada no bairro de Nova Oeiras, foram os seguintes:
> Maximo horario : dia 18 entre as 02:30 e 03:30, foi 32,6mm
> Maximo 24h : desde as 11:15 do dia 17 até às 11:15 do dia 18, foi 100,3mm.
> 
> ...





Completando a informaçao:
Maximo para periodo de 6h , entre 01:30 e 07:30, foi de 72,0mm.
Maximo para periodo de 3h , entre 02:00 e 05:00, foi de 49,8mm.


----------



## AnDré (23 Fev 2008 às 08:59)

Mais um registo de uma estação oficial.
São Julião do Tojal em Loures:








Precipitação acumulada das 9h de dia 17 às 9h de dia 18: 140,9mm

A precipitação acumulada ao longo deste mês nesta estação, e até ao dia 22 às 9h era de 184,4mm.

Nota: Esta estação meteorológica situa-se num vale a apenas 6m de altitude em relação ao nivel médio do mar.


----------



## AnDré (23 Fev 2008 às 09:10)

Vale de Nogueira, Azeitão.  Situada a norte da Serra da Arrábida.


----------



## AnDré (23 Fev 2008 às 09:12)

Monte da Caparica, Almada:


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Fev 2011 às 13:46)

Vince disse:


>



Hoje faz 3 anos em que assisti a uma das maiores histerias aqui no fórum devido aos valores de precipitação 

 Mau tempo e Inundações - 18 Fevereiro 2008 

 Possiveis causas das inundações urbanas em 18 de Fevereiro de 2008 

 Especial Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008


----------



## Thomar (18 Fev 2011 às 15:15)

Mário Barros disse:


> *Hoje faz 3 anos em que assisti a uma das maiores histerias aqui no fórum devido aos valores de precipitação *




Muito bem lembrado *Mário Barros* , noite memorável!     Lisboa e Setúbal fustigadas por precipitações muito, mas mesmo muito elevadas!


----------

